
Notice me - m4tthumphrey
https://github.com/719Ben/notice-me
======
m4tthumphrey
I've noticed this many times and have thought it must annoy the users
constantly getting invite spammed. Surely the obvious and easy thing to
resolve this is to have the invited user accept the invitation before it is
broadcast? Most other invite services require approval...

